# Lyon, le 8 décembre 2007



## Taho! (26 Octobre 2007)

Le samedi tombe un 8 décembre cette année...

Et pour fêter ça, les lyonnais mettent des bougies aux fenêtres et remercient Maire pour ce miracle ! Ça dure du jeudi 6 au dimanche 9...

Plus sérieusement, la tradition du 8 décembre, la fête des lumières, est l'occasion d'une balade nocturne dans la capitale des Gaules, au rythme des spectacles son et lumière, où l'air froid de la fin d'automne se mêle au parfum des kebabs des quais de Saône... 







Quand y serez-vous cette année ? Coup(s) à boire, bonne(s) bouffe(s) et bonne humeur dans le froid de décembre garantis...

http://www.lumieres.lyon.fr/


----------



## julrou 15 (26 Octobre 2007)

Ben voilà qui est une bonne idée. 
Je serais probablement là.

Par contre, je ne vois nulle part l'adresse du resto pour le soir ?


----------



## Taho! (26 Octobre 2007)

Parce qu'aucun resto n'a &#233;t&#233; s&#233;lectionn&#233; pour le moment. C'est aussi &#224; &#231;a que sert ce fil : &#224; pr&#233;parer le week-end...


----------



## julrou 15 (27 Octobre 2007)

Taho! a dit:


> Parce qu'aucun resto n'a été sélectionné pour le moment. C'est aussi à ça que sert ce fil : à préparer le week-end...



Il fait déjà faim...


----------



## Taho! (29 Octobre 2007)

Pour ce qui est des h&#244;tels, il va falloir se d&#233;cider vite, les places sont vites prises &#224; cette &#233;poque-ci...


----------



## julrou 15 (29 Octobre 2007)

J'aurais bien accueilli quelqu'un, malheureusement, dans mon 20 m2, ça va être juste... 
Désolé. 

A Part-Dieu, il y a un Campanile et un Ibis, mais je ne sais pas s'il reste des places...


----------



## Cillian (29 Octobre 2007)

C'est pas l'envie qui me manque, c'est une chambre d'h&#244;tel.

Apr&#232;s presque 30 minutes de recherches via Google, les h&#244;tels lyonnais (&#224; tarifs abordables) seront plein &#224; craquer ce week-end l&#224;.


----------



## Lalis (3 Novembre 2007)

Moi je serai à Lyon les 6, 7 et 8 : si quelque chose se fait le samedi en début ou milieu d'après-midi, je suis partante. Après, il faudra bien que je rentre au domicile conjugal


----------



## etudiant69 (7 Novembre 2007)

Je peux accueillir des dormeurs &#224; la maison.
:modo: pr&#233;voyez bien vos couchages, je n'ai aucun lit d'appoint.


----------



## pim (7 Novembre 2007)

Mais qui parle de dormir ?  

Sérieusement, c'est un problème cette histoire d'hôtels. Quelqu'un qui connaît bien Lyon n'aurait pas une solution "globale" à nous proposer, genre que l'on descende en troupeau à l'auberge de jeunesse locale, comme nous avions fait lors de l'ÆS d'Avignon ? C'était bien ça !


----------



## etudiant69 (7 Novembre 2007)

Tu sais le 8 d&#233;cembre il y a environ 1,5 millions de visiteurs &#224; Lyon.  Alors trouver des places &#224; l'auberge de jeunesse :mouais:


----------



## Sindanárië (8 Novembre 2007)

j'ai près de chez moi un Citadines Hotel, non loin des halles du cours lafayette / Rue de Bonnel

Sinon il y a le Premiere Classe sur le Bd Vivier Merle


----------



## pim (8 Novembre 2007)

etudiant69 a dit:


> Tu sais le 8 décembre il y a environ 1,5 millions de visiteurs à Lyon.  Alors trouver des places à l'auberge de jeunesse :mouais:



Suis-je bête ! Tu as réfléchit à tout, tu es un as des chiffres, dans ton département 69, avec ton pseudo en 69, et tes 6969 messages au compteur ! 

Alors ce que l'on va faire, on va prendre le dernier train pour aller se trouver un hôtel à Saint-Étienne ! Ça doit être à 1/2 heure pas plus en TGV, non ?


----------



## Pharmacos (8 Novembre 2007)

Snif.....pourrait pas être la....suis à albi......

 à tous 

Pharmacos


----------



## Cillian (9 Novembre 2007)

pim a dit:


> Mais qui parle de dormir ?
> 
> Sérieusement, c'est un problème cette histoire d'hôtels. Quelqu'un qui connaît bien Lyon n'aurait pas une solution "globale" à nous proposer, genre que l'on descende en troupeau à l'auberge de jeunesse locale, comme nous avions fait lors de l'ÆS d'Avignon ? C'était bien ça !




Ha! Mais si la nuit blanche est *garantie*, ça peut changer la donne du problème et un aller-retour est envisageable...


----------



## Taho! (9 Novembre 2007)

Cillian a dit:


> Ha! Mais si la nuit blanche est *garantie*, &#231;a peut changer la donne du probl&#232;me et un aller-retour est envisageable...



A cette diff&#233;rence pr&#232;s que l'AES Avignon avait eu lieu au mois de mai...


----------



## pim (9 Novembre 2007)

Taho! a dit:


> A cette diff&#233;rence pr&#232;s que l'AES Avignon avait eu lieu au mois de mai...


Je connais un moyen pour se r&#233;chauffer, m&#234;me en pleine rue, en pleine nuit, en plein mois de d&#233;cembre. C'est un peu la m&#234;me id&#233;e que les cailles qui se serrent les unes contre les autres pour avoir moins froid. Si vous &#234;tes blonde &#224; forte poitrine, envoyez-moi un MP pour approfondir la technique.


----------



## Sindanárië (10 Novembre 2007)

pim a dit:


> JC'est un peu la m&#234;me id&#233;e que les cailles qui se serrent les unes contre les autres pour avoir moins froid. Si vous &#234;tes blonde &#224; forte poitrine, envoyez-moi un MP pour approfondir la technique.



En g&#233;n&#233;ral une blonde n'est qu'un simple humidificateur d'air... vu la temp&#233;rature ambiante, si tu te colles contre t'es bon pour une pleur&#233;sie directe


----------



## julrou 15 (11 Novembre 2007)

Sindanárië a dit:


> j'ai près de chez moi un Citadines Hotel, non loin des halles du cours lafayette / Rue de Bonnel
> 
> Sinon il y a le Premiere Classe sur le Bd Vivier Merle



Sur le boulevard Viver-Merle, il y a aussi un Formule 1. Peut-être reste-t-il des places. 

Sinon, non loin de Lyon, il y a un B&B à Vénissieux et à St Priest. A tenter également, et généralement il y a encore de la place.


----------



## Taho! (12 Novembre 2007)

Le site de la Ville de Lyon est enfin &#224; jour : http://www.lumieres.lyon.fr/lumieres/sections/fr


----------



## melaure (21 Novembre 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Sur le boulevard Viver-Merle, il y a aussi un Formule 1. Peut-être reste-t-il des places.
> 
> Sinon, non loin de Lyon, il y a un B&B à Vénissieux et à St Priest. A tenter également, et généralement il y a encore de la place.



Oui mais Vénissieux pour les transports en commun c'est pas terrible. Je bosse pas loin du B&B Hotel, sur le parc du Moulin à vent. Il vaut mieux avoir une voiture et allez se garer à Gerland puis prendre le métro.

Sinon vous saurez bientôt ou vous allez vous abreuver et le programme de la soirée ? J'essaierais de passer dire bonjour pendant que mon amie promènera nos invités.


----------



## Taho! (22 Novembre 2007)

Afin d'avoir un aperçu des gens présents ce soir-là, dans l'idée de réserver un resto, combien serions-nous ?


----------



## pim (23 Novembre 2007)

Petit aparté : la liste des participants est à nouveau en haut du sujet, mais il faut confirmer son choix pour qu'il apparaisse 

Je pense que cela permettra de répondre à la question de Taho!, simplement en comptant le nombre de "Oui"


----------



## Taho! (27 Novembre 2007)

Et les lyonnais, y seront là ?


----------



## melaure (27 Novembre 2007)

Taho! a dit:


> Et les lyonnais, y seront là ?



Les lyonnais sont débordé avec tous ces envahisseurs/squatteurs ...


----------



## julrou 15 (28 Novembre 2007)

melaure a dit:


> Les lyonnais sont débordé avec tous ces envahisseurs/squatteurs ...



Ca fait peur, hein... :affraid:


Mais à mon avis, il y a plein de gens qui ne se sont pas inscrits dans la liste, soit parce qu'ils ne savent pas comment on fait, soit parce qu'ils ne sont pas inscrits sur le forum... 

Enfin, j'en sais rien, en fait  Mais j'espère que si ça se fait, ce sera avec un peu plus de personnes.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (28 Novembre 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> J'aurais bien accueilli quelqu'un, malheureusement, dans mon 20 m2, ça va être juste...
> Désolé. ...



m'fait bien marrer lui...  à ton age, moi au aussi j'avais un "20 m2" à Lille, crois moi, pour certaines occasions (braderie...) on réussissait à "dormir" à 7 ou 8 sans trop de problème...

Bref, aucun problème si tu ne veux pas héberger de membre de MacG, mais pas d'excuse à la con...   :sleep:

Sinon pour être dans le sujet, j'y serais probablement à Lyon pour cette fête fantastique... mais avec ma petite famille...


----------



## Taho! (28 Novembre 2007)

Certains n'aiment pas le camping ou le mode sardine... C'est un choix ! 

Et tout le monde a droit à sa petite vie privée ! 

Mais il est vrai qu'il est plus simple de ne pas se proposer que de dire qu'on n'a pas de place. Pas de chamailleries, d'autres lyonnais qui ont sûrement un peu de place chez eux ne se sont pas proposés non plus...

Moi ? Je serais dans la belle famille :rose:


----------



## melaure (28 Novembre 2007)

Personne ne s'est proposé en fait 

Ma copine s'est déjà chargé de remplir notre appart. Et qui va faire le majordome ? c'est encore bibi ...


----------



## alèm (29 Novembre 2007)

en passant, merci  d'éviter d'appeler la modération à la rescousse pour le moindre pêt. Ce n'est pas une cours d'école. Mais s'il faut faire ainsi, je ferais comme M. Bergès mon instit : je punis les deux. la paranoïa se soigne, si vous ne savez pas user de votre répartie, prenez-vous en à vous seuls.

à bon entendeur.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (29 Novembre 2007)

alèm a dit:


> en passant, merci  d'éviter d'appeler la modération à la rescousse pour le moindre pêt...



Mon Doc !!!! :affraid: ... ç'est du ressort de la psychiatrie là non ?  :sleep: 

Pauvre garçon... :hein:


----------



## alèm (29 Novembre 2007)

on en reste là cher CCM !! 

sur les forums de julrou, tu aurais été banni pour moins que ça, alors merci de ne pas en rajouter sinon je fais comme eux !  :modo:

vous pouvez reprendre une Aestivité normale.


----------



## Taho! (6 Décembre 2007)

melaure a dit:


> Personne ne s'est proposé en fait
> 
> Ma copine s'est déjà chargé de remplir notre appart. Et qui va faire le majordome ? c'est encore bibi ...



Je serais en ville samedi dans l'après-midi. Vu que personne n'est sûr d'être là, il est impossible de réserver un resto. A ceux qui ne l'ont pas encore, je laisse mon numéro de portable à demande par MP, on se fera un truc à l'arrache...


----------



## melaure (6 Décembre 2007)

Taho! a dit:


> Je serais en ville samedi dans l'après-midi. Vu que personne n'est sûr d'être là, il est impossible de réserver un resto. A ceux qui ne l'ont pas encore, je laisse mon numéro de portable à demande par MP, on se fera un truc à l'arrache...



Reserver au dernier moment ça va être dur. J'ai pris les devants pour mes invités parce que sinon c'est dur 

Un café/chocolat en milieu d'après-midi ça vous dit ?

Oui parce qu'après je pars photographier un peu partout


----------



## Taho! (7 Décembre 2007)

On s'appelle de toute façon !


----------



## melaure (10 Décembre 2007)

Taho! a dit:


> On s'appelle de toute façon !



Ton téléphone était en panne ?


----------

